# My Cruze being serviced by Holden at my home!



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is my second service and it is being done at 7:30 am in my carport.

View attachment 64929


Best idea ever. Aussie.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

That is badass..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What are they doing to it?


----------



## ok4me2xlr8 (Oct 9, 2013)

They parked in the grass???


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

How much does the service call cost?


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Geesh...now that's customer service!!!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> What are they doing to it?


Regular service for 18 months, still no issues with the car. We have another car parked on the grass so the truck is ok and won't hurt the lawn.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> How much does the service call cost?


There is no extra charge over taking it to the dealer. Cost here is most likely different to USA. I have a fixed price of $335.00 till the fourth service, then I will take it elsewhere as I was quoted $185 with full synthetic oil. The guy told me that only HSV cars used to use full synthetic but since the MY13 diesel came out all the Holden cars use it if serviced by Holden.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

NICE!!! 

I wish chevy offers that here in my country.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> There is no extra charge over taking it to the dealer. Cost here is most likely different to USA. I have a fixed price of $335.00 till the fourth service, then I will take it elsewhere as I was quoted $185 with full synthetic oil. The guy told me that only HSV cars used to use full synthetic but since the MY13 diesel came out all the Holden cars use it if serviced by Holden.


 Wow, that's expensive!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

diesel said:


> Wow, that's expensive!


I agree, that is why I will be going elsewhere after the warranty runs out as that price is capped and will only go up. A mechanic in Australia would be on about $40 per hour so price of servicing would reflect this and dealers are always way overpriced compared to a regular workshop.


----------

